# Effective Scents....



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

Hello everyone. Being this the second year that i have been involved in bowhunting i dont know a lot of the detailed tecniques yet. I was wondering now with the pre rut kickin in, what are some effective ways to use scents? Do they produce? I heard of spraying scents on recent scrapes and such? What scents work best in what situations? I am interested in using scents i am just unsure of the best ways to approach them and their tecniques. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I dont mess with scrapes. Most scrape activity is confined to the dark hours. And once the rut really picks up, scrape activity is abandoned in lew of chasing does.

I use just plain doe urine. I dont use estrous urines, as their no evidence to even support the pheremones responsible for "estrous" remain in the urine for any duration of time after leaving the doe.

Ill make scent drags occasionaly, but mostly just hang a wick of it upwind of my stand 10-20 yards. This gives bucks something to key in on, and helps cover my human scent downwind.


----------



## team.mother.flockers (Sep 11, 2009)

i dont mess around with the whole scent game much besides making sure i dont smell. BUT, recently i saw a commercial for Border Crossing Scents new Ever Calm scent. I bought it in the form of a deoderant stick and it works well. Smells like just plain old deer and they seem to like it. Put it on my boots for walking in and on a small tree and had a small buck and some does come in following my trail right to the little tree where they stayed for about ten minutes just sniffing the tree. pretty cool,definately gonna keep using it with rut coming


----------



## szm69 (Apr 28, 2006)

I have been using Trails end #307, it isn't the typical doe estrus etc. It basically has something in it that makes deer really curious. Has been working like a charm.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't spend any money on the scent thing. Others may say you should, but I don't. Just hunt the wind and put yourself where they are. Easier said than done, but hey, that's why we love bowhunting. Good luck.


----------

